
Innovation in emerging markets: The world turned upside down - aarghh
http://www.economist.com/specialreports/displayStory.cfm?story_id=15879369&source=hptextfeature
======
plinkplonk
This article didn't say very much beyond "Emerging economies are increasingly
innovative".

~~~
aarghh
If you look at the sidebar, you'll find links to other sections of the special
report with far more detail.

------
sushi
Economist like other old media magazines needs to capture new markets to
survive in the game. That's how they are going after it by feeding the
glorious frenzy to the emerging economies so that they can advance their share
in these countries.

There was nothing in the article that could prove that emerging economies are
actually innovating. Just because some american companies have set up huge R&D
centers doesn't mean innovation is happening here right NOW. But they are
indeed betting on future by being in these markets and having solid presence
here.

Pass on, you won't miss anything by not reading it.

Just another feel-good article for the BRIC netizens.

~~~
nekopa
How is this a feel-good article for BRIC people? I thought that it was an
interesting article in that it pointed out a different mentality to
innovation: rather than look at tech as the thing to innovate on, these
countries are innovating around problems. For example, they talk about
fighting piracy through constant iteration, which sounds like an excellent
idea. Plus I am interested in studying their approach to traction, how to
really rack up volume of users because each user doesn't have much money. I
guess that there use/improvements in mobile money probably is a huge factor in
this. I found a lot to contemplate in this article

